# ANZSCO code for Embedded Software Engineer



## fishy242 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am starting to apply for 189, as a first step I need to do skill assessment. I am a Degree holder of Bachelor of Engineering, major in Computer Engineering. And I have over 10 years of experience of embedded system software / firmware development. I checked from the ANZSCO list 233411 Electronics Engineer cover embedded software, however my job experience didn't cover circuit design, electronic component those hardware stuff. 

My questions are:
1. should I nominate 233411 Electronics Engineer, or should I go for 261313 Software Engineer or 261312 Developer Programmer, for job experience with embedded software without HW experience?

2. for assessment from Engineers Australia, is this a must to assess "Relevant Skilled Employment" in order to get an invitation?

Thanks for your kind help.


----------



## fishy242 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi, could anyone help? To simplify my question, a Embedded Software Engineer should be classified as Electronic Engineer or Software Engineer? 

To be more detail, my job skill cover ARM MCU, networking and security protocol implementation on embedded system, embedded system architecture design.

My job DID NOT cover application programming, web, database, electronic circuit design.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

fishy242 said:


> Hi, could anyone help? To simplify my question, a Embedded Software Engineer should be classified as Electronic Engineer or Software Engineer?
> 
> To be more detail, my job skill cover ARM MCU, networking and security protocol implementation on embedded system, embedded system architecture design.
> 
> My job DID NOT cover application programming, web, database, electronic circuit design.


My job is closely related to embedded systems programming and i do programing for networking devices like routers, switches and network processors. I believe our job is more closely related to ICT and not Electronics Engineer.

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261399 Software and Application Programmer

In one of the site I saw "Developer Programmer" covers specialization for System Programming and Network Programming(protocols).

https://www.anzscosearch.com/261312

_261312: DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
*Description*: Interprets specifications, technical designs and flow charts, builds, maintains and modifies the code for software applications, constructs technical specifications from a business functional model, and tests and writes technical documentation.
*Specialisations*
Communications Programmer (Systems)
Database Developer
Database Programmer (Systems)
Network Programmer
Software Developer
Software Programmer

Specialisation titles are any commonly used titles which refer to a subset of jobs belonging to the occupation designated in the principal title. These jobs involve the performance of specialised tasks rather than the broader range of tasks usually performed in the occupation.
_

Which one you are planning to choose?


----------



## fishy242 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

I had thought again and it seems going for ICT is more relevant than Engineering. The main reason is, taking the course I had taken in university into consideration, seems it go for the ICT side.

My case would be similar to you, seems we both have to choose 261312.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

fishy242 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I had thought again and it seems going for ICT is more relevant than Engineering. The main reason is, taking the course I had taken in university into consideration, seems it go for the ICT side.
> 
> My case would be similar to you, seems we both have to choose 261312.


Perfect. 
Will send you my personal email id in private msg. Lets be in touch.

-----------
Edited:
Seems like i cant send you private msg. Anyway you send me yours, once you become eligible or private msgs.


----------



## fishy242 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have read again and again and review my employment reference. I start to turn into 261313 Software Engineer more than 261312 Developer Programmer.

Although there is "Network Programmer" under 261312, I guess they are referring to those working on socket programming, rather than programming on networking device. 

And my job title was "Software Engineer" I think it would be more clear to go for that.

From the ANZSCO website, description of 261312
_Interprets specifications, technical designs and flow charts, builds, maintains and modifies the code for software applications, constructs technical specifications from a business functional model, and tests and writes technical documentation._

It give me a feeling that this is more specific to application level.

For 261313
_Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems._
This would be more generic to most software engineer, beside applications, it also mention systems. So I feel more comfort as we are working on embedded system.

What do you think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fishy242 said:


> I have read again and again and review my employment reference. I start to turn into 261313 Software Engineer more than 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> Although there is "Network Programmer" under 261312, I guess they are referring to those working on socket programming, rather than programming on networking device.
> 
> ...


If your job title is Software Engineer and you are also inclined towards 261313, then that’s the way to go

Don’t think too much

Moreover, even if you apply under 261313,if the assessor feels that you are better qualified under another Anzsco code, he may offer to assess you under that, with your approval 

Cheers 



Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

fishy242 said:


> I have read again and again and review my employment reference. I start to turn into 261313 Software Engineer more than 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> Although there is "Network Programmer" under 261312, I guess they are referring to those working on socket programming, rather than programming on networking device.
> 
> ...


Thats your call. I decided to go with Developer Programmer because thats more favorable in getting invite from NSW compared to S/W engg . I need to cross compile drivers, work on n/w processor programming, boot loaders and Linux kernel and i don't want to compete with web programmers and other application programmers by putting myself in s/w engineer. 
Title doesn't matter. What matters is the responsibilities. 
And as newbienz said ACS may put me in s/w engg if ACS thinks so but i will go with Dev Programmer.

Cheers.


----------



## fishy242 (Dec 20, 2017)

Have you prepared your employment reference for the ACS yet? To be honest, I am close to the limit of my current age range group, so everything should be very precise. According to the SkillPoint, it counts 8 year of the last 10 years working experience. In ACS, 2 years of the last 10 years will be deducted for the assessment criteria. So that's mean in the last 10 year my job duties must be 100% relevant to my nominated job in order to get that 8 years of work experience. I am thinking if hire an agent would help at this point....eep:


P.S.
I just tried send you a PM, see if you can get it.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

fishy242 said:


> Have you prepared your employment reference for the ACS yet? To be honest, I am close to the limit of my current age range group, so everything should be very precise. According to the SkillPoint, it counts 8 year of the last 10 years working experience. In ACS, 2 years of the last 10 years will be deducted for the assessment criteria. So that's mean in the last 10 year my job duties must be 100% relevant to my nominated job in order to get that 8 years of work experience. I am thinking if hire an agent would help at this point....eep:
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I just tried send you a PM, see if you can get it.


I prepared my JDs and got the references (only from 1 company remaining). I kept in mind the duties prescribed in the ANZSCO pdf and kept my duties for letters from employers which cover close to 90% of those duties. 
Those 2 years of deduction can be before last 10 years but after ICT major graduation. So lets say you graduated Bachelor of Engineering in 2005 then last 10 years are from 2018 - 2008 and then those 3 year 2005-2008 will be used for deductions.

Cheers.


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

fishy242 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting to apply for 189, as a first step I need to do skill assessment. I am a Degree holder of Bachelor of Engineering, major in Computer Engineering. And I have over 10 years of experience of embedded system software / firmware development. I checked from the ANZSCO list 233411 Electronics Engineer cover embedded software, however my job experience didn't cover circuit design, electronic component those hardware stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi, even i am in same situation :brick:
are you from ECE background or CS background ?
did u receive your ACS result


----------



## nikhil165 (Feb 28, 2019)

sbj said:


> Hi, even i am in same situation :brick:
> are you from ECE background or CS background ?
> did u receive your ACS result


Hi ,
I am also from the same background. BE in ECE and Embedded software programming. 
Kindly let me know the ANZSCO code 261312 is the correct one, also which skills assessment should I go?


----------

